# Boa Genetics help needed !



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi folks, Im intending to breed my female boa ( Dwarf red tail x common) with my male (common 100% het albino). What genetics will the offspring have, i just get myself confused.
My workings (very rough and I dont think are correct) are:

25% will be Dwarf Common Het-Albino
25% will be Dwarf Common normals
25% will be Dwarf Red tail Het-Albino
25% will be Dwarf Redtail x Common

Corrections are very welcome ! :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You called the albino part of the problem right.

Half of the babies can be expected to be heterozygous albino (having a normal gene paired with an albino gene). The other half of the babies are expected to have two normal genes. They would look and be normals. The trouble is, het albinos also look normal. So we would call the whole lot normal-looking 50% probability het albinos.

A dwarf red tail boa is almost certainly a member of the subspecies Boa constrictor imperator. A common boa is also almost certainly a member of the subspecies Boa constrictor imperator. The dealers do not standardize the common names, so there is room for error there. But I think that is the most likely classification. 

Dwarf is produced by several gene pairs instead of one. Snakes that are 1/4 dwarf may show some dwarf effect, but how much cannot be predicted.

IMO, all the babies are Boa constrictor imperator that are 50% probability het albino. Some may show some dwarfing (but don't count on it).


----------



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cheers Paul, its starting to make sense now, thanks for taking the time !


----------

